# more stuff High volt ???



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I found this in a gear room that was being torn down.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

It doesn't seem like you could get much leverage. I think it's made out of bake a light. I think that's what this stuff is called. It's like fiberglass. it's about 4' long


----------



## beartard (Oct 30, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bakelite

Trying to be a good newbie.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

What part of ATL?


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

You can't be any newer than me. I just found this site less than a week ago. It's great. Thanks for the definitions. Sometimes it's more red. So I wasn't positive it was Bakelite. According to wica. it became a term used for similar products, i.e. romex.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Many of those switcher's sticks were made of a material known in our trade as "epoxiglas", which may or may not actually contain epoxy or fiberglass.


----------



## beartard (Oct 30, 2007)

Andy in ATL said:


> What part of ATL?


Northeast, between Decatur and Chamblee.


----------



## Bipeflier (Jan 16, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Many of those switcher's sticks were made of a material known in our trade as "epoxiglas", which may or may not actually contain epoxy or fiberglass.


Epoxiglas(r) is a registered trademark of A. B. Chance Co. (now Hubbell Power Systems). I worked for them for over 42 years in tool engineering.
It was introduced to the utility industry for manipulating energized conductors above 600V back in 1959. Prior to that the "hot line tools" were made of dried maple wood and coated with shelac or laquer.

And yes, Epoxiglas(r) does contain certified electrical grade fiberglass and epoxy (for its electrical properties) to this day. Other manufactures typically use polyester (boat) resins.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Looks like some kind of racking handle. It would be twisted, not levered. But I've never seen one made out of fiberglass. Is that a copper band around the end?


----------

